# I need your help with my dissertation!



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello,

I am an undergraduate biological anthropology student, and I am currently doing my dissertation on music. I have designed a questionnaire for that purpose, where respondents are asked to listen to three short drum tracks and answer a few questions about them.

I am interested in posting it here because of two reason:
1. It is about music.
2. So far most of my respondents have been young adults. The TalkClassical community is mostly composed of older individuals, at least from my memory. So it would be interesting to see if the responses differ based on age.

I would be extremely grateful if you took the time to complete the questionnaire. Based on the respondents so far, it takes about 7-10 minutes to complete it.

The link to the questionnaire:

https://mike1089.typeform.com/to/y9raLb

Cheers!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Chrythes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an *undergraduate *biological anthropology student, and I am currently doing my *dissertation *on music.


Well that be something I've never heard of! An undergraduate student doing a dissertation? Are you a non-American?


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I am studying in the UK. The final year project for undergraduates is called a dissertation, at least at the university I am studying.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Likely the UK. What we call a dissertation here they call a thesis and vice versa.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

done. it's quite fun! let me ask you why it is about drums?


----------

